# 6 year old gsd needs to be saved very soon!



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

SAN BERNADINO, CA ANIMAL CONTROL. DEFINITELY NEEDS TO BE LOOKED AT BY A VET.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Please read about proper posting of dog in URGENT:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/492585-black-gsd-mix-needs-help.html#post6084049


----------

